# How many are you prepping for



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

I am wondering how many people are any of you prepping for? How many of you will have 4 or less? More than 12? will any of you be including friend as well as family? what will / are you doing differently because of the numbers? I am just curious? I will have 3 people plus 1 84 yo that at this time still feels the best place to be is the city and only has about a 2 week supply of food.
If my DD comes with SO and child, that would be the most to except. If others were to come what would you expect for them?


----------



## commander (Sep 15, 2009)

We are prepping for 14. This includes married children and grandchildren. They are also prepping for their immediate families. Our thoughts are that if we are all prepping for ourselves and we are prepping for additional persons we will be more than ready. Our goal is to be prepared to live for a year entirely off the grid. This should give us enough time to get established.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

Right now, just my FH, cat, birds and myself.


----------



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

Right now, it is mainly the 4 of us, but we also have my sister and her 2 kids we think about along with my SIL, MIL, and FIL who live with us in the same house. They are ill prepared as far as I can tell and are always coming down to "borrow" some milk, eggs, etc., so I have my doubts the SIL is prepared for anything. I posted up about this in another thread. I think we are about 75% there on beans, maybe 50% on band-aids and maybe 25% on bullets if we are shooting for a year's worth. We are short on water storage, as space is an issue. If we start talking about sharing with the in laws and my sister's family, we are down to maybe 2 months with rationing.


----------



## genesis53 (Jul 28, 2011)

I was prepping for 10 but then the rest of them thought I was crazy and backed out. BTW does anyone have a good estimate on a good number of supplies for two adults and two children?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> Right now, just my FH, cat, birds and myself.


FH = ??? _Honestly, the only thing that came to my mind was "Fat Husband". _

In general, I'm prepping for 4 but have spare should I opt to assist others and/or for bartering.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

If all our kids, their spouses, and our grandkids showed up, there would be 22 of us. The number would grow as most grandkids join the family.

They've all been told to store some stuff up here, and some have. The rest have been told they better show up with whatever they can haul, and everyone be prepared to help wtih the work.

genesis, what time length are you wondering about, for supplies for 2 adults and 2 children? A month, a year, ??? Somewhere on this site there's a thread with a food calculator. If I can find it, I'll put the link on here for you.

bczoom - :lolsmash: That's what I wondered, for "FH"! Glad you asked! Now we're all waiting on the edge of our seats!


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

Ha ha ha ha ha, I found it on another thread, down in General Homesteading discussion!

FH = Future Husband! Salek is getting marries in another month! 

Woo-hoo, congrats, Salek! Best wishes!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

gypsysue said:


> genesis, what time length are you wondering about, for supplies for 2 adults and 2 children? A month, a year, ??? Somewhere on this site there's a thread with a food calculator. If I can find it, I'll put the link on here for you.


was it this one? The Emergency Preparedness Center: FREE Online Food Storage Calculator


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

food for eight, other resources (clothes, shoes, coats, blankets, bolts of cloth, fuel, lights, medicine, ammo etc etc) :dunno: a rationing system is in place, but... :gaah:


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

bczoom said:


> FH = ??? _Honestly, the only thing that came to my mind was "Fat Husband". _
> 
> In general, I'm prepping for 4 but have spare should I opt to assist others and/or for bartering.


HAHAHA! Oh Zoom. That was funny! My "Future" husband.


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

Right now just the 8 of us. I am honestly just prepping all that I can. I don't know that I will ever have enough for just the 8 of us if we continue to live in the house we do because we just do not have enough space to store stuff and we do not have enough property to grow all of our own food. 
My mom and brother would not come here....they are stocked up a little bit. My MIL would not come here unless the world actually came to an end and neither would my BIL/SIL. my sister and her 4 kids would go to my mom's before coming here. 
I believe that the ONLY reason anyone would come to my house is if there is a TOTAL collapse of society! If that were the case I am not sure how far my preps would go for just the 8 of us let alone adding in other people.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

gypsysue said:


> Ha ha ha ha ha, I found it on another thread, down in General Homesteading discussion!
> 
> FH = Future Husband! Salek is getting marries in another month!
> 
> Woo-hoo, congrats, Salek! Best wishes!


Thank you so much Sue! I can feel your excitement through the computer! That really made me happy! :kiss: We hijacked the post long enough!

Also, since I'm moving a long way from my family, all the preps that I have in place in my parent's household will stay for them to use. I will just start over fresh for myself.

I will probably keep the cache up to date when I visit so that way if we have to make the trek back to Johnstown for emergencies, it will be there for my FH and my immediate use, along with my parents, my brothers and my brother's girlfriend. My parents are not preppers in any way but I've warned my mother several times to use and rotate the canned food so that it stays fresh and pay attention to the what is being used in the first aid kit and to immediately replace it. We'll see how she fares when I move out.


----------



## prairie (Jun 11, 2011)

There are 4 of us at our home right now. If my adult dc, their spouses and granddaughter come then we'll have 9.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Right now I am just concerning myself with my wife and myself. Both of our families live nearby, but since this area will be impossible to defend, I am concentrating for the immediate future on remaining mobile and agile. My dad lives close enough that it would be easy enough to get there, and it's a lot more defensible than any other nearby option. 

Hopefully, if we have any sort of warning, we have a vacation house about four hours away that will be a much better location.

Either way, I am only counting on my wife and me.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Salekdarling said:


> HAHAHA! Oh Zoom. That was funny! My "Future" husband.


OK, I see. Congratulations! I was a FH using your acronym once. Now I'm a FH under what popped into my mind.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm prepping for myself, my wife, my 21 year old stepson, and his girlfriend. His girlfriend's family isn't prepping so we're prepping for her to live with us when it hits the fan but she's unaware of it. So it's 4. I'd like to prep for my wife's sister too but she's married and there's no way I could stand to have him live with us too. He has physical and mental problems. If something happened to him she'd move to live with her daughter in Texas and they're not prepping either. So I'm trying to decide if we stock enough water for 5 people instead of 4 just in case she comes to live with us for some reason.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BillS said:


> I'm prepping for myself, my wife, my 21 year old stepson, and his girlfriend. His girlfriend's family isn't prepping so we're prepping for her to live with us when it hits the fan but she's unaware of it. So it's 4. I'd like to prep for my wife's sister too but she's married and there's no way I could stand to have him live with us too. He has physical and mental problems. If something happened to him she'd move to live with her daughter in Texas and they're not prepping either. So I'm trying to decide if we stock enough water for 5 people instead of 4 just in case she comes to live with us for some reason.


IMO it's hard to prep for people that aren't open to doing even the most basic things to prepare for even a short-term event with a BOB.

I used to not be so harsh, but after being laughed at, called names, and turned into a pariah by those I _*thought*_ were friends... EF' EM, EF' EM ALL :gaah:


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

There are 4 in the house, and that's my primary concern. I have an older son that no longer lives at home and is quite a bit away from here, but he'd be welcome (he'd also be a good worker and is a prepper/survivalist himself). My parents (in their 80's) would also be welcome - both lived through the depression, although dad doesn't seem to think it could happen again. Mom does, and is proud of my prepping, and trying to do a little herself even though Dad holds tight to the purse strings. 

So it's 4 that are my primary concern, but 3 more that I keep in the back of my mind, just in case.

My siblings fall into the I'm-not-responsible-for-their-poor-decisions category.


----------



## mehgerk (Aug 2, 2011)

I only prepare for one, because I live alone. J' have a dog, but I l' much likes. I thought my family of the preparation for a part also. They do not know that I prepare. They do not cover, why you would have to prepare. What do you think?


----------



## Jimmy24 (Apr 20, 2011)

Me, GF, Mom, 3 kids and their spouses, and 8 grandkids. That would be 17. Though in reality it will turn out 3-9.

Jimmy


----------



## mdmdmd (Apr 21, 2011)

At our house we are prepping for 6 (me, dh, our 4 kids). We would ideally like to bug out to the in-laws, so that adds 2. We are trying to add at least some food and supplies for charity; you never know who might show up.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I am prepping for bunches and bunches. I do not know what the event will be, but I do know I am unable to do everything myself. I will need like minded individuals to make this work. For the event I am prepping for I don't see it lasting over 6 months before normalcy starts a come back. I have friends that are in the medical field, construction, Law enforcement and many other needed areas.

I am well prepped for food, fuel, water, shelter and warmth but I know I can't even imagine what I don't have until it's gone. Some of my friends feel the same way. We each prep for a different possibility. The other friends are not even prepping but I know which door they will knock on when they are hungery. I will feed them for thier services. Crude and cruel....you bet.

I came across a low cost rice, bean and lentil concoction that has most of the basics in it. Boring as the dickens if eaten everyday. But, if your "belly button is rubbing a blister in your spine" I don't think it will be so boring.
I have a lot of this cheap mixture in my stores. This mixture will be my charitable food. I hope that I can help others that are willing to help themselves. I packaged this mixture up in packages that will feed a family of four for 2 days.

I hope I will stay strong and keep my moral compass. I hope that I don't lose my compassion for my fellow man. If you want to work for it great. If you seek a handout...take a hike. I hope that I can help others that really want to help themselves. 

I have dispersed my stores in several locations so if a disaster hits in one I have a place to go to. Limitations of family members requires that I stay in a "city" location to be near medical care for them. I can not defend a "city" location alone....so I need what ever it takes to keep people on my side to help me protect my family and my preps. A good meal when you are hungry is a great motivator.


----------



## Ponce (May 3, 2009)

I am only one and have food for 7-8 years.....might loose 20% by the time that I am ready tu use them.

Better to have a lot and loose some than to have none and loose all.


----------



## glendasplace (Dec 9, 2010)

I am preparing for 5 adults, 1 toddler and a newborn due in January. It's just me, my mom, my 2 daughters and my oldest one's SO and of course the beautiful grandbabies. We are all that are here and if we can't get to my mom's family, we plan on staying put together. We are all on the same page so it does make it alot easier with all of us working together. Still slow going but we are getting where we want to be.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

Well..... My sister and Brother in law are preppers, Like us they have mobile preps. We have a mutual assistance plan and are currently stocking the wife and My vacation/ retirement/ BOL with supplies ( 75+ acres about an hour from here) I also prep for wife and I. So if we add up all current supplies we have enough supplies for 8 people for about 16 months and adding more weekly. Our group plan is to have 5 years worth of supplies for 10 people within the next 18 months. Adding the fruit trees we're planting now along with the natural foods there, ( Walnut, pecan, mulberry, persimmon, wild cherry, trees. Wild blackberry, grapes, also) we can add another couple of years extention to the supplies) plus we are laying out rasied beds for strawberries, blueberries, herbs ( edible and medicinal) plus a 2 acre garden spot along with a creek running along the back of the land for fish we can up our preps to ?


----------



## XR750 (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm prepping for Four (4) my wife our two (2) dogs and me. But I think that their will be more as My wife's family are not to bright and will need help. 
Plus I am storing thing to trade. So I may open a trading post.
Joe-R


----------



## ditzyjan56 (Oct 3, 2009)

Prepping for 12, that is me, my son and dil their 4 children (14, 6, 4, and 2) all girls. My daughter and sil and their 3 children (7,2,1). the oldest are boys and the youngest is a girl. Right now only about 6 mo of food and 2 weeks of water. There is a natural spring fed pond on our property and it has never dropped less than 1 foot even in our longest drought season. Clothes are the biggest issue right now, with 6 very young ones having enough clothes in stock is a major concern. I hit the local area churches that give away clothes and the local thrift stores and put back extras for all. Luckily their close enough in age to pass down this years to the next in line.


----------



## ashley8072 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm prepping for 4, but the baby is 1yr old. We have a couple that has 5 kids of all ages. They have been friends of ours for many years. We trade childrens clothing since I got a 9yr old and the baby. Other than that, we keep our staples hoarding and other means of trade a secret. 

We actually live next door to my parents and I still have 3 brothers living with them. Even after many natural disasters and me trying to help them...their on their own next time. lol! Of course, they have the money to use if in a bind...and in their case, they would only make it about 2 days on what's in the house. Luckily they have a pool and a hot tub, so water wont be difficult for them to get.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Prepping for ten*

I am prepping for ten for a year.


----------



## TheresaHPIR (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure yet...

We are still in the process of moving. I had been prepping for 5 plus our three dogs: Myself, my almost 2 year old son, my mom, my sister, and my nephew. Then, my nephew and sister moved out and into their own home. Now, I'm moving out with my son into a new house with my boyfriend. My mom is staying alone in the four bedroom house with the 3 dogs, lol. 

I'm starting with the three of us first (me, my son, and my boyfriend). But...the house we bought is 4 houses down from my boyfriend's parents, and two houses down from his brother (and his family). My mom and sister do NOT prep in ANY capacity, and I'm not really sure about my boyfriend's family.

Theoretically, we could have 12 people, more if my dad and my grandma needed help. But, again, I'm gonna really concentrate on the needs of my immediate family first, and then offer any help I can with any of the above who may need it.


----------



## MorePossible (Aug 8, 2011)

On the outside I am prepping for my family of four and our dogs. But really, Hubby's family isn't that self reliant... So we are talking 13-20. And everyone already knows the #1 rule... No whining.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

MorePossible said:


> And everyone already knows the #1 rule... No whining.


:2thumb:
That's worth engraving on the doorframes.


----------



## genesis53 (Jul 28, 2011)

gypsysue said:


> If all our kids, their spouses, and our grandkids showed up, there would be 22 of us. The number would grow as most grandkids join the family.
> 
> They've all been told to store some stuff up here, and some have. The rest have been told they better show up with whatever they can haul, and everyone be prepared to help wtih the work.
> 
> ...


Sorry it took so long to respond. Work. Anyway i was thinking maybe upto 4 years. Hopefully it wont be any longer than that.


----------



## valannb22 (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm just starting out, so I'm concentrating on DH, myself, and our three kids (9, 8, 2), and I guess my fat useless cat because he is too damned lazy to feed himself. We actually live right next to my parents out on about 12 acres. I eventually want to have enough to cover us, my parents, and both my sisters and their families, so 12 in total for now. If it came down to it, we could grow our own food and DH could hunt. This fall I plan on adding several fruit trees in addition to some of the wild stuff around here.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

genesis53 said:


> I was prepping for 10 but then the rest of them thought I was crazy and backed out. BTW does anyone have a good estimate on a good number of supplies for two adults and two children?


Surprised to see anyone in FL backing out of having some preps. They must not remember what a hurricane can do.


----------



## Sam (Jan 7, 2009)

The whole extended family 19.
Of course they are going to get some fast lessons in gardening because there is no way I can afford to keep that much food on hand.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Right now I'm prepping for just my husband and myself, but also keeping in mind that we could end up with anywhere from 1 extra to 11 people showing up unannounced. Too many people I think know that we are at least slightly prepared if the SHTF.


----------



## JaTGardner (May 21, 2013)

We are prepping for 15. Although we are unsure of half of those will come as they might be too stubborn. We are still prepping for them anyways. Better to have too much than not enough.


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

JaTGardner said:


> We are prepping for 15. Although we are unsure of half of those will come as they might be too stubborn. We are still prepping for them anyways. Better to have too much than not enough.


Holy Jesus ! I was about to post the same thing ! We are prepping for 15 but aren't sure if all will come .


----------



## gabbyj310 (Oct 22, 2012)

I guess I'm like several others as I am "prepping " for my family and a few.My son lives just down the road(we are in a very rural area)My daughter ,SO and 3 yr old grand-daughter, My sister her husband and my brother. My son's family is 5.They try to prep(a little)but with kids their food just disappears. Anyway that's one reason I want my "container" to have plenty of "EVERYTHING" organized and I can see what is low.When I am out and I see anything good for my stores(preps)like a buy one get one ..I buy. I have "Heirloom" seeds, some tools, food , but goodness I need a ton more.I plod along and will soon be able(when I get back to work)do some MAJOR stocking up!!!!


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, I started prepping for 6- the 3 of us plus a future child maybe and my SIL and her BF. But after the move the SIL and BF are OUT! Now with things the way they are here I'm focusing on just Roo and myself as far as equipment and long term food storage.


----------



## cavys (Apr 27, 2012)

Prepping for four plus one who will be arriving in October with the birth of my daughter. God forbid nothing hell bent happens before then


----------



## Shammua (Jan 27, 2012)

We are prepping for 8-10 even though there is only 3 of us in the house right now. We know that my son and his FW will be joining us and with him new into the Air Force he doesn't have any preps, so we are taking his and his FW on as well. Plus planning for him to have kids, if not then we have extra to be good people and help others out if/when needed.
My ultimate goal is to have enough preps at our BOL for 10 people, 4 dogs, and 4 cats for about 2-3 years. This is our build separate from the rest of the groups preps...


----------



## cazetofamo (Mar 18, 2012)

Six comfortably. i try to get anyone else into prepping them selves, and they and their supplies are welcome


----------



## cavys (Apr 27, 2012)

Prepping I think is is most essential, but truth be told it is going to be the strong willed that are going to get through the worst of what may be coming


----------



## cavys (Apr 27, 2012)

Prepping is most essential though it will be the strong will of an individual that will get through what might be coming in the near future


----------



## cavys (Apr 27, 2012)

Oops. Didn't mean to post twice.lol


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

There is just the wife and I here but were trying to put enough away for as many of the kids and grandkids that could be here since they seem to have that normalcy bias, they just humer us whenever we talk about being ready for something, so we just keep putting stuff away.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

We have 18 to prep for if everyone shows up. One married dd is more likely to go to her inlaws if things get bad, but we are closer geographically. I'm trying to think in terms of planning for holiday meals, only focusing on ordinary food that can be made in bulk. It's not that different from when we had ten kids living at home and I cooked for 12 every day, with extras for holidays.


----------



## 8thDayStranger (Jan 30, 2013)

We are prepping for just the misses and me right now. Once we get to our comfort level we will start on extras to either share or use ourselves. I have a total of three BOBs packed right now and working on a fourth in case we have company at the time or find someone who needs some gear. Basically every time we buy a new bag, I keep the old one packed and get newer, better stuff for the new one. If we have to leave, all the bags come.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Realistically I'm trying to prep for four grand total but its just my DH, myself, and my beloved pup (he's got his own BOB, food stores, and water stores). I'm prepping for us first and foremost with all extra stuff going to total up 4 eventually. That way I can either extend our stores out longer or help friends out/family out. My mom and dad are preppers too and most likely the extra food would go to help them although they have their own stores.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

We're prepping for me, my wife, my stepson, his wife, their baby, and our combined 4 cats. My wife's sister and her husband are in the process of moving to Texas. 

Some time ago I felt that God was letting me know that we'd be taking in a young girl after the collapse who would be about 7. It turns out that my wife's friend's stepdaughter "Samantha" is 6. When it hits the fan we hope to take her in too. In fact, her friend is interested in renting a house about a block from where we live. They have pets and the landlord would rather rent to someone who doesn't have pets but he'll let them have the place if nobody else wants it. Lately my wife has been picking up her friend and "Samantha" and taking them to the church we go to. My wife and I really like "Samantha". My wife is hoping they can move near us so "Samantha" can come over regularly and she and my wife can go places and do things together. So I think that if we really are supposed to take in a young girl that it will most likely be "Samantha".


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Prepping for Wife and me and a "cling-on" Wife's 30 year old son so that makes six...


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

The other part of the question is: how LONG are you preparing for? We're preparing for a year. I wish we had more money and more space so it could be longer.


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

BillS said:


> The other part of the question is: how LONG are you preparing for? We're preparing for a year. I wish we had more money and more space so it could be longer.


I would like to have at least two years supply, never know what the conditions may be, your first years crops may not yield enough, others may steal them, maybe other hunters wipe out the game in your area, who knows. I have about two years worth of seeds but would like at least two more. Like you, space will soon become an issue. I'm thinking about a root cellar.


----------



## Foreverautumn (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm just prepping for myself. I live alone, and don't have any friends or family here or nearby. I think if SHTF, I'll be that guy sitting with all that stuff saying "now what"?


----------



## Sarasyn (Jun 4, 2013)

Right now our plan involves trekking to a friend's farm. They're off the grid and pretty well defendable. Since staying here is not an option, our best prep there is to be ready to get to work. We don't want to put too much investment into it because we're not sure what will be the plan when our friend ships with the Marines. We won't have much contact with his family, so plans may change.

Our back-up plan is to head out to my father-in-law's land. He's definitely not a prepper and it's not much land, but it's enough to grow and supply for our six plus my father-in-law and sister-in-law. My partner and I are talking about trying to convince them to plant some fruit trees and let us keep some chickens out there. They'll probably have dad's girlfriend, her two kids, and her room mate and maybe sis's boyfriend. With the friend we have staying with us, the total is 14. We're thinking we should plan for 16, just in case.

Hopefully this year we'll be getting our own land so we can start a small farm. If that works out our plans will change. We'll be planning for my partner and me, our four kids (10, 6, 3, and almost 1), the friend who is staying with us now, and depending on how this rough patch goes with his girlfriend, maybe her and her two kids (3 and 2). 4 adults and 6 kids. I kind of wish we had more adults we could count on given that's a lot of small kids and a small number of adults to keep after them and do the work.


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

Just me and the wife.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Family Survival Planning*

I find this to be a helpful guide on planning your preparations for a long survival term, there could be more out there but I use this one. 
http://www.family-survival-planning.com/home-food-storage.html


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Group total is 16, but are planning for 20 for 5 years. Everyone has their own BOB (that doesn't live here) and those that do have a GHB. With FH (fat husband) disabled, he's in charge of inventory now and has really stepped up to the plate. My sis in laws husband is also disabled (retired LEO) so he's in charge of self defense and training. We all have immediate family stores and a communal storage building with extra clothes/shoes for everyone, along with tools and non-perishables. 

Mil and fil are not preppers, fully believe that the govt won't let the people go but a few days without supplies and never have more then a weeks worth of anything in the house. Both have health problems that will worsen SHTF, and MIL will not survive (depends on oxygen and cpap at night plus insulin dependent diabetic) and they have no grid down means of survival. I'm not spending the money to do it if they aren't going to do it themselves. Food is one thing, your own medical survival is another.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Our group will get bigger in July; I just learned I'm gonna be a grandma again. Twice! Two married daughters just told me they're expecting again in July. Let's hope nothing major happens anytime soon!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ksmama10 said:


> Our group will get bigger in July; I just learned I'm gonna be a grandma again. Twice! Two married daughters just told me their expecting again in July. Let's hope nothing major happens anytime soon!


Wonderful news! Congratulations!! :2thumb:


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

goshengirl said:


> Wonderful news! Congratulations!! :2thumb:


Thank you! I'm finding this business of passing the baton to be loads of fun..


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> Our group will get bigger in July; I just learned I'm gonna be a grandma again. Twice! Two married daughters just told me they're expecting again in July. Let's hope nothing major happens anytime soon!


Maybe add a couple OB kits and an emergency child birth manual to your preps. That is if they are bugging out to your place.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Grimm said:


> Maybe add a couple OB kits and an emergency child birth manual to your preps. That is if they are bugging out to your place.


That's a good idea. One dd would like to use a midwife this time anyway. I was just looking up books on emergency childbirth the other day per a thread on a different forum. I had my last three babies at home with the midwife she would use.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

ksmama10 said:


> That's a good idea. One dd would like to use a midwife this time anyway. I was just looking up books on emergency childbirth the other day per a thread on a different forum. I had my last three babies at home with the midwife she would use.


I have the book I linked and it has some great info. It is for LEOs and the like if they have to assist with a birth before EMTs arrive. It shows how to assist with a breach birth!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Emergency Delivery*



Grimm said:


> I have the book I linked and it has some great info. It is for LEOs and the like if they have to assist with a birth before EMTs arrive. It shows how to assist with a breach birth!


I have a friend , (retired from the state police) who had a couple show up at a friends house they were visiting. The husband was literally dragging his wife who was actively delivering a baby.

They laid her in the kitchen floor and my buddy delivered the baby.

He touted his academy training when questioned by the press but when I asked him exactly how much training they dedicated to child birth, he told me they showed a six minute film of a red headed woman having a baby in the back seat of a fifty-six Chevy.

He said it just kind of happened and all he knew to do was call for hot water and a fifty-six Chevy!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

I sat down and made a list this morning as I thought my numbers were off...oh boy were they off. We actually need to prep for 23-24. Only five of us are at home on a day to day basis, but factoring in adult kids, inlaws, grandkids, MIL, and one boyfriend, I need to prep for a lot more people than I feed every day. I can see two of my dds and their families going to their inlaws, but for less than global catastrophes, they will want our help, to be sure. We are closer geographically, and they know about the pantry downstairs.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our group will be larger in size than we originally thought but not that much. Good luck!

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## stayingthegame (Mar 22, 2011)

stayingthegame said:


> I am wondering how many people are any of you prepping for? How many of you will have 4 or less? More than 12? will any of you be including friend as well as family? what will / are you doing differently because of the numbers? I am just curious? I will have 3 people plus 1 84 yo that at this time still feels the best place to be is the city and only has about a 2 week supply of food.
> If my DD comes with SO and child, that would be the most to except. If others were to come what would you expect for them?


since that post my situation has changed. DD had a baby and got divorced all in one year. she is now down here and my son got himself a girlfriend. so our numbers are now up to 7 and maybe two others that I would not really want as they are to lazy to get out of their own way much less mine. my DH also had a major heart attack and is now living with less than 30% of his heart. I'll keep trying to prep for 10 people for at least a year.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

stayingthegame said:


> since that post my situation has changed. DD had a baby and got divorced all in one year. she is now down here and my son got himself a girlfriend. so our numbers are now up to 7 and maybe two others that I would not really want as they are to lazy to get out of their own way much less mine. my DH also had a major heart attack and is now living with less than 30% of his heart. I'll keep trying to prep for 10 people for at least a year.


Sorry to hear about your misfortunes, but I admire your determination to look out for your family.


----------



## Toffee (Mar 13, 2012)

Ours has fluctuated multiple times since I last posted. Now, I prep first and foremost for my husband and I, then our roommates, who are intending to move out this summer. We also realize that my husband's family (they all live quite close), will likely be joining us, but most of them have at least basic preps, so mostly I think we will be prepping for joint meals with everyone eating together. With that in mind, I have been stocking up on spices and starches. Also, I've been trying to build up protein sources. So, prepping for 2-4 with meals every so often for 35-40.

Sent from my HTC One SV using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

ksmama10 said:


> I sat down and made a list this morning as I thought my numbers were off...oh boy were they off. We actually need to prep for 23-24. Only five of us are at home on a day to day basis, but factoring in adult kids, inlaws, grandkids, MIL, and one boyfriend, I need to prep for a lot more people than I feed every day. I can see two of my dds and their families going to their inlaws, but for less than global catastrophes, they will want our help, to be sure. We are closer geographically, and they know about the pantry downstairs.


That's A LOT of people to prep for!  I don't even know where I'd put that many people long term!


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> That's A LOT of people to prep for!  I don't even know where I'd put that many people long term!


In a total meltdown, we have lots of floor space. Hopefully, they would not all be here at once. Frankly, MIL would not likely last long. She is 89, living in assisted living, on lots of Meds,primarily for blood pressure and pain. They order her Meds, except for one OTC that we just bought a year supply of. One dd and her dh live a hundred miles away and are just as likely to attempt to get to his family in western KS. Another dd and SIL are likely to go to his parents, who live fairly close, but one has to include the possibility of them coming herewith their two babies. I am trying to think of it in terms of holidays...who would be here for Thanksgiving or Christmas. Not counting on dh's sister and her four grown kids and their families..they don't come for holidays and they know we'd be packed to the rafters.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I originally started with a target of 16. One daughter and her family moved 1000 miles away, but at the same time births, new boyfriends for daughters, etc. Have brought the number back to the same level. Since I am still not where I want to be in preparing, the 16 has been a target all along. Until I can reach that goal, anything beyond that is meaningless for me.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Our total has increased by 6-- all kids. We don't have them all now but will SHTF. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

After reading this I decided to figure out who I would be prepping for. Turns out it is the neighborhood of 15. That would be me, my husband (I think I am required by law to feed him  ), son and his wife and baby (he would actually bring a skill set to the table, her not so much), 2 Dau's and spouses with 3 young children. There are a couple of other kids, but they would be on their own. We move to the farm next month --- 8 more working days...:woohoo: so will have to build up the stores a bit more.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

I have to say I am impressed with this group prepping for such large numbers. Since there are so few preppers out there it is good to know that those are taking care of more than their immediate household.

I've felt that the expense of prepping meant that it could take a multiple generations to really do it right. It seems that this group is recognizing that.


----------



## ksmama10 (Sep 17, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> I have to say I am impressed with this group prepping for such large numbers. Since there are so few preppers out there it is good to know that those are taking care of more than their immediate household.
> 
> I've felt that the expense of prepping meant that it could take a multiple generations to really do it right. It seems that this group is recognizing that.


I feel overwhelmed, and wish I could get my adult kids on board. They're all too busy with their day to day, week to week survival to think about the need to stock for a rainy day. Three of them are in apartments, and the oldest rents a house and works while her dh finishes his degree. The single 'kids' are either jobless or going to school. One student lives in a dorm, but is thinking of finding a house to rent with friends, and the other student IS in a rental house with friends. I wish I could get them all to read some of the books I've collected...


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

I feel overwhelmed because the new kids will be provided for entirely by E and myself. Their parents are druggie O voters who would not survive. We plan on taking the kids to keep them from starving. They are at the house a lot anyway and we have started teaching them what we can based on their ages/maturity. 

I'm freaking out trying to teach them everything they need to know but only have a few days a week to do it! 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

dixiemama said:


> I feel overwhelmed because the new kids will be provided for entirely by E and myself. Their parents are druggie O voters who would not survive. We plan on taking the kids to keep them from starving. They are at the house a lot anyway and we have started teaching them what we can based on their ages/maturity.
> 
> I'm freaking out trying to teach them everything they need to know but only have a few days a week to do it!
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


Perhaps I misunderstand. It sounds like an OPSEC problem. Why do the kids need to know anything other than to come to you in an emergency?


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> Perhaps I misunderstand. It sounds like an OPSEC problem. Why do the kids need to know anything other than to come to you in an emergency?


From previous posts Dixiemama has mentioned that the kids think food comes from McDonalds and have never eaten a home cooked meal in their lives. Dixiemama is trying to show the kids how to do even the most basic life skills that we here at PS take for granted.


----------



## grakita (Dec 13, 2013)

I know this thred was how many are you prepping for and I answered ~15. We have tried to prusuade the other kids to "prep" but they are sure that in the event of an emergency that "UNCLE" will ride into the rescue. Hope that works out OK for them. What I have tried to tell them is "prepping" isn't just for the Zombies, it is for everyday life. Mid length story - I am in my mid 50's, and was raised by my Grand Parents, My Great Grand Mother lived next door. She lived to be 101 so was quite active and with it while I was growing up. Prepping wasn't heard of back then, it was called life, we needed food for winter, and to eat. We had a garden 2 acres. We "rented" the land and every year the neighbor will till it for us. They were paid with produce and canned goods from the garden. This wasn't a formal agreement it was just the way my Dad (Gfather) did things. They got first fresh and then when Mom(Gmother) canned their pantry was filled as well as ours. Same with our chickens, we got our "flock" from the run aways and culls from their commercial house, they were kept in eggs and when we butchered they were supplied as well. It was just the way we lived. 

Fast forward to my adult life, after 22 years in the AF, I must admit my skills are rusty, but still there, and I have always kept a full pantry and larder. 6 years ago my DH had his first heart attack and was out of work for 6 weeks, no major event, we had food, the bills were paid all was good. 1 year after that he was diagnosised with Cancer - chemo, radiation, surgery - 6 months off work, again we were fine - not great but fine. He had his surgery in Apr and then on Jun 5, his youngest was killed by a drunk driver (he had turned 21 on May 30), now we had a trip to make, still doing OK. The following year my son got married in Mar and was Diagnosised with CA in Dec, we helped them out while he went thru treatment, and this past Jun DH decided to have yet another Heart Attack, and medically retired. We are still just fine. My point to this is, it isn't the Zombies we need to plan for it is for the "life happens" stuff. I keep my pantry in order and our finances in order for the storms. We plan to be able to provide for the posibility of 15 people, and bit by bit we will get there. Just wish my kids could follow that logic.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

With the pending move (have to be out by April 25) I have put prepping on hold. Before that I was trying to prep for 6-8 people. I figure my folks would try to get to us at all costs. Plus their 2 dogs. No biggie. They are hunting dogs so I have no issue feeding them. That reminds me I need to start adding grain-free dog kibble to the stores- Elle has allergies but she is 13 so its not like she'll be here in 5-10 years like Buddy.

Then there is K's loser family. I am not prepping for them but expect to have them show up hands out. I am distancing myself and Roo from them but I still expect them to knock on my door even after the divorce is final. That being said K is part of my planned people to prep for. Being Roo's dad I can't turn him away if he wants to help out after SHTF. But if Roo and I go elsewhere with another group then K may not be welcome depending on the group.

Before the divorce is finalized there is also Pete that I prep for. He is K's lifelong friend and a prepper as well. He is light in the loafers so K has never had any issues when the idle chit chat we share about canning and gardening. As for guns and ammo that he shares with K. Though my dad does like Pete and they have talked about going pig hunting in Texas soon. Depending on what happens Pete may stay on my list since he has skills that can help after SHTF.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Grimm said:


> From previous posts Dixiemama has mentioned that the kids think food comes from McDonalds and have never eaten a home cooked meal in their lives. Dixiemama is trying to show the kids how to do even the most basic life skills that we here at PS take for granted.


Thanks. I thought she was teaching them about prepping. I understand now.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Geek999 said:


> Thanks. I thought she was teaching them about prepping. I understand now.


No problem.


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

Two. 4 full time if we found helpers/guards for hire...We'd lose weight but make it 6 months easy and then into toughing it out another 6 months before sustainability and trade would be the only option.


We are getting older and true SHTF-societal collapse with human insanity or EMP- is simply not very likely for us to survive long term. All our neighbors have us outgunned and I doubt if many prepare.Game for them would be gone in no time. Below I mention why we Might survive into rebuilding. But I'm not counting on it. DH thinks everything I do is wise (as per the economy and lousy government)and he's supportive but he's expected to be dead since Vietnam,is very reclusive, and won't help finding defenders for me to feed until after-the-fact. It makes me sad because I want to live,but I've had the greatest life I could create for myself and have no "bucket list" so "whatever will be will be".

For wildfire or pandemic just the two of us. I have evac lists for us to run down without needing to "think" if a fire is upon us and for pandemic we'd have to lock down and try to defend ...which may or may not work out. No friends or family would get to us before it's "too late"(they'd be "exposed" for sure) and none of them prep anyway or fully know what I'm up to,except for the garden and orchard.
For slow decline I'm setting us up for a year's worth of everything to adapt to whatever needs to be done over time. 
For Biggie earthquake with roads and bridges gone(if we crawl out alive and reasonably uninjured)we are prepared to assemble what we've got into viable shelter with several water and food and camping bugging In options,many battery operated and hand tools, nails and screws to reassemble shelter in place. DH is a skilled woodworker so shelter is my last concern.He could certainly trade for his skills too. I'm prepared to help with reasonably minor wounds of neighbors(if my disinfectants and stuff aren't smashed and buried in mud ),teach herbal lore,create a meager "soup kitchen" (hoping someone would be grateful),distribute fast growing garden seed, and we could hold out for much longer if our armed neighborhood patrol "keeps the peace" or supports us instead of taking everything we've got.They've done a fine job since our county voted not to fund police here. Crime is Less not more! I send them gas money periodically to insure they consider us "good guys" and DH has talked to them a few times,but unfortunately I don't trust them long term(yet).


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

ksmama10 said:


> I feel overwhelmed, and wish I could get my adult kids on board. I wish I could get them all to read some of the books I've collected...


I know what you're saying. I'm trying to accept that prepping will never be important to my family the way it is to me - so I just have to do it all myself because I love them. Sometimes that's a lonely place to be.


----------



## gardenshepherd (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm thinking about 22 to 28, Most live within 1 hour walk, Will depend on the SHTF situation. Only one other family would keep there home, in a financial crisis. So I think they would start coming as the banks take over. 
Some of my family will turn up, (sort of people you don't want on your side) 
They will be sent on their way. With a little work you can just about grow food all year round here in NZ. Any one that comes here, will be working or NO food. Funny enough, I think the person that would be least likely to cope, with a financial meltdown, would be my husband. He is not into prepping, I think even he is worried, brought 20kg of rice home, asking if I could vacuum pack it, for what my daughter calls our Third pantry.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm so glad somebody started this thread! As a newbie I hadn't thought that far. 

My quick n' dirty answer would be just 1.5 - me and two ancient pets. I actually started my stockpiles with them in mind because their needs are so much simpler. Much of my extended family lives in this same small town, and at one point we discussed a TEO ... (sorry, I forget the acronym  ) scenario and how we would come together. I don't think the conversation went any further than housing though. 

So thanks for getting me thinking. I've loved the information so far.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> I'm so glad somebody started this thread! As a newbie I hadn't thought that far.
> 
> My quick n' dirty answer would be just 1.5 - me and two ancient pets. I actually started my stockpiles with them in mind because their needs are so much simpler. Much of my extended family lives in this same small town, and at one point we discussed a TEO ... (sorry, I forget the acronym  ) scenario and how we would come together. I don't think the conversation went any further than housing though.
> 
> So thanks for getting me thinking. I've loved the information so far.


:teehee:
The
End
Of
The
World
As
We
Know
It

TEOTWAWKI

I just use SHTF (sh*t hits/hitting/hit the fan)

My rule of thumb when I start gathering again after the move is going to be doubling the number of people in our group/family. So if there are 5 of us then I will prep for 10. This does not include pets but I should double that number as well.

The pets are harder for us seeing as how we have 2 cats that are almost 8 yrs old and one has a bad fish allergy! The other 3 cats are under 5 yrs old (the youngest two are a year older than Roo at 3 right now but turning 4 in July). So half my cat preps have to be for seniors and fish free and the other has to be for active adult cats and also fish free just in case Bai decides to eat the kittens food.

As for dogs... They are under 2 years old with the exception of my parents' 13 yr old Brittany with a grain allergy. :brickwall:

It seems I end up with defective pets...


----------



## UniqueOldGal (Mar 7, 2012)

Grimm said:


> :teehee:
> The
> End
> Of
> ...


When I first entered this forum I saw the most helpful post! Someone with an allergic dog was told by the vet to feed it rice and milk ....gee two storage items! Anyhow that OP gave Both her dogs that mix for- -not sure how long the "test" was,but something like like a month or 3--,not just the one, to see what would happen.The report was they both Loved that food and were totally happy with glossy coats and vigor! That post took a load off MY mind.


----------



## dixiemama (Nov 28, 2012)

Its very difficult teaching kids that McD's nuggets aren't real chicken and that real chicken isn't flat. Not to mention that real meat isn't as soft as their burgers are either. 

Veggies and bread are fine-- its the meats and homemade dinners that are a problem. 

Sent from my MB886 using Survival Forum mobile app


----------



## JackDanielGarrett (Sep 27, 2010)

I have been watching this thread, at first I thought~aww I aint got many. Then I recalled, I know how to count, lets try that. My Bride and "Boy", her three kids and a grandkid and her Mother, oh yeah and me. Thats not TOO many, just 8. 

Then...My mom and Dad are in their 80's, but they have tons of stuff, that will help. I am not a "prepper", I grew up with a pantry. It was called Everyday Living. So thats why I say, my mom and dad will bring a semi trailer full of items.

Now thats 10 souls to feed and make comfortable. 

Thank you for this thread, it made me get real and see Just what I need to make this happen, just in case.

Jack


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

Having some sort of idea iis critical. If you have a year's supplies for 4 people being consumed by 16 people, you don't have a year's supply.


----------



## timmie (Jan 14, 2012)

about 14 min. plus any more we adopt on the way.


----------

